# CR1 for Triathlons?



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I am a born again cyclist, tri-wanabe and new to this forum so please bear with me. 

Ok, I know the Scott Plasma is out (DROOL...), but is anyone else here also using the CR1 for Triathlons? I decided to go with a CR1 Team (instead of the Plasma) as (1) I still go on group rides with my roadie friends, and (2) the Plasma wasn't out yet. 

Would love to hear any advice/tips you have for using the CR1 in tris... Like do you use(dare I say it) clip on aero bars? I know they look very "unprofessional" but I had one on my old bike and I really miss having one in the straights. Someone suggested lowering the saddle slightly to save the running legs, any truth in that? Could you find bottle carriers that can fit our "over sized" seat post (those that can hold two bottles behind the seat)?

Thanks and sorry for rambling....


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, you can use clip ons on your CR1. Most triathlon amateurs do this rather than spring for the expensive second tri-bike. A few warnings about clip-ons on a road bike: you will have very twitchy steering because road bikes have a steeper head tube angle than tri bikes. Also, you may find yourself scooting up on your seat trying to get over your bottom bracket because it is difficult to breath riding in your aero bars on a road bike due to the slack seat tube angle (which makes you have a tight hip angle). If your flexible, this will be less of a problem for you. Myself, I have trouble with the clip ons on my road bike since it feels like my knees are wanting to hit me in the chest.

Regarding the plasma, it is a sweet bike. However, there is one issue with it, and its a biggie. My riding buddy has one and you have to cut the integrated seat mast to size. Yes, that's right, imagine taking a hack saw to your new carbon frame. Anyway, after he did this, he was about 1/2 a cm too short. The seat clamp is supposed to allow for adjustment of 3 cm. So he adjusted it, and now it slides down in the middle of rides when he hits bumps, and sometimes, for no reason at all. Too bad for this problem, as otherwise it is one fast bike.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

Ha... I just realized I replied to this post that is a year old...

Whoops.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

grampy bone said:


> Regarding the plasma, it is a sweet bike. However, there is one issue with it, and its a biggie. My riding buddy has one and you have to cut the integrated seat mast to size. Yes, that's right, imagine taking a hack saw to your new carbon frame. Anyway, after he did this, he was about 1/2 a cm too short. The seat clamp is supposed to allow for adjustment of 3 cm. So he adjusted it, and now it slides down in the middle of rides when he hits bumps, and sometimes, for no reason at all. Too bad for this problem, as otherwise it is one fast bike.


I just got mine for Christmas and got it cut right. If your buddies is still moving down, I can send him a piece from my cut off seat post that he can use as a spacer if needed.....

The Flash


----------

